# Fast dying hen



## allbrite21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Have 5 hens, all 7 1/2 months old. Very healthy, active, laying well. This afternoon I was bringing them in from ranging the yard and noticed my white Rock missing. I found her standing in the driveway and shooed her into the run. She immediately sat in the straw and when two others pecked at her she didn't flinch. I picked her up and other than breathing thru her mouth, she seemed fine. Her color was good, comb up, vent clean, didn't seem egg bound (she laid yesterday). I put her in the coop where it was warm. I checked on her about 30 minutes later and she was gone. Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh, you have me stumped. I'm so sorry you lost her.  She's been eating okay too? Poops okay?


----------



## allbrite21 (Apr 6, 2013)

They all were fine, we are in Maryland, so last couple days nice temps outside. They were wandering around the yard like usual. They did venture into new territory in the yard. We checked and didn't see anything unusual that she could have eaten. The others including a batch of 14 wk olds seem ok. Someone on the perch the older girls sit has some loose poops, but still the right color and just loose, not water. Im going to throw some DE into the scratch for the next couple days just in case it's a parasite, but it was so fast I doubt that's the cause. Any other precautions you can suggest will be helpful.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ACV in water. Did you find her?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Check around the base of her butt feathers. Little white balls. Northern fowl mite eggs. Only come out at night. Does not effect coop. Only effects hen. I have not found a treatment. Takes bird fast.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

The symptoms point to a respiratory disease or she ate something that has been contaminated by mould.


----------

